# Are Gas Prices effecting your racing?



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I have talked to several guys that are having to curtail or cutout their racing trips due to the cost of just getting to the track?

Are you being effected?

If so how are you dealing with it?


----------



## ashxxxnt (Apr 3, 2005)

yup it sucks onless u have a track really close. before i was goning 2 hours each way everyweekend. but i have a track which is about 25 mins away and its even gard sometimes.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Our group will probably do more riding together to offset the costs and eat out less at the races. Look for us to be grillin' at the races!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Here on the Central Coast of Calif...as if things weren't already EXPENSIVE ENOUGH for Everything...we've got Gasoline @ 3.69 a gallon as of today.

I'm trying to get guys who come to my tour races to ride share with a buddy and split the expense a little.

With my travel expenes to get to all the tracks we run - I had to up the race entry prices last season...and expenses are up quite a bit more this year and I'm really trying not to raise them again.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Closest track to me is 40 miles away but I do travel 5 hours to run pan car oval. I figure with all the money I spend on my cars I'm not going to let them sit idle just for an extra few bucks for gas. I'm going racing!!


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

The nearest track running the brushless/lipo combo is an hour and a half away in SC so I havent raced in a while, cannot afford the gas there and back right now. Tried finding a ride to share but NO luck so far.


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Racing and Gas*

I'm waiting for a brushless Cobalt to come out. If I was rich, I'd get a Tesla. :dude:

Seriously though, my next car is going to be smaller and get better mileage. Maybe a diesel. Gas prices are just going to keep getting worse.


----------



## signman501 (Apr 10, 2006)

Closest track to me is about 80 mi. I already have a VW diesel so we will race as much as we can. Pick a few out of town races like some WDRA stuff and skip some local races. Diesel is now 3.92 this am, just filled it up.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

the answer is yes. My son and I cut our racing in half this winter because of it. instead of going every week we were able to go every other week.But where we have really seen the impact is at the track.Since X-mas its been a gamble whether there is going to be enough people show to race.So the track is losing money and its doubtfull it will be there next winter to run at.


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

It's tough for me right now ......... I really have to pick and choose the ones I try and attend. Real life getting in the way of racing just plain sucks ........ lol.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

On a 4 hour round trip to the races, it costs me $9.00 more compared to a year or two ago. That's if I go by myself. If someone goes with me, the cost increase is cut in half. Not a big deal.


----------



## Don M (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't think the price of gas is the only thing killing the sport.
The price of every thing has gone up.
I beleive that the Manufacturers are to blame as well.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Better think about that diesel, dielsel fuel is almost a dollar a gallon higher than regular gas around here....


RCDawg83 said:


> I'm waiting for a brushless Cobalt to come out. If I was rich, I'd get a Tesla. :dude:
> 
> Seriously though, my next car is going to be smaller and get better mileage. Maybe a diesel. Gas prices are just going to keep getting worse.


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

RCDawg83 said:


> I'm waiting for a brushless Cobalt to come out. If I was rich, I'd get a Tesla. :dude:
> 
> Seriously though, my next car is going to be smaller and get better mileage. Maybe a diesel. Gas prices are just going to keep getting worse.


have you noticed tho that the smaller high fuel mileage cars prices have increase more so than others due to more poeple wanting them?? it's funny how americans get taken advantage of finacially when something is wanted more so than another


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

> have you noticed tho that the smaller high fuel mileage cars prices have increase more so than others due to more poeple wanting them??


Speaking of this - I have a '94 GEO Metro - 45 mpg w/ just over 100,000 miles on it.

I was going to sell it - for $1200 - $1400, but now I want $3,000 for it.


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

my local track is about 25 mins away so it isnt that bad but still these gas prices SUCK


----------



## RACER185 (Aug 20, 1998)

I drive over 200 miles round trip to race at the Hobbyplex in Omaha, NE. Great track and a good bunch of racers. Fuel cost runs about $45.00 each race day plus entry fee and of course parts etc. It has kept me from attending BRL events and some of the two day events at some of the other tracks. One thing to keep in mind is local racers must support their local tracks. If we don't where will we race next season.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

I'm sorry but some of you really need to consider selling your gas guzzlers. LOL. A 200 mile round trip costs me under $20.00 easy.

If you think it's bad now I wonder what ya'll are gonna think when gas is 5, 6 7 or $8.00 a gallon??

I can't think of a cheaper form of racing really. Karts, lawnmowers or real cars would cost alot for transportation and then fuel to race. Online racing is the only form of cheaper racing I can think of.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

TommyGun,

I hear you, but really the question is completely unrelated to your post. Whether people need to invest in more efficient cars is irrelevant of how fuel prices affect one's ability to attend races. If people's after-tax income (there's a mockery of words) would increase at the same rate as inflation (specifically gas prices), it wouldn't matter. 

1992 price per gallon here was $0.769, now it is $3.099 (or more, haven't been home for a while, attended the NASCAR Bristol Race). That's over four times the price in only 16 years. I don't know about everyone else, but I know my income has not quadrupled in the last 16 years. In all reality, it would have to be nearly 6 times my income 16 years ago due to taxes. So, let's see, I made around $32k that summer cutting grass while attending High School, with no employees. I *seriously* doubt I could make >$180k this summer cutting grass, with no employees.

Dogging people for the vehicle they drive is really a worthless and inaffective method of making your point. I think you have a valid point, but even by your reasoning, cars THAT ARE PRODUCED would have to get over 80mpg in order for the fuel-mileage cost to be the same as it was 16 years ago.

Besides, buying a new car is practically impossible if you currently can't afford the gas as it is now. Fuel prices are affecting everything, if you can't see that, then I suppose that's your loss. I think you are settling for medicrocy by having a car that gets around 30mpg, as there are many cars out there that get or can get 45+, so why haven't you bought one?

Nothing will change until the U.S. Government and it's moronic officials are reduced in their power. That won't happen unless people do their part! 

I would hope you would think the same thing as everyone else when gas prices are "5, 6 7 or $8.00 a gallon??" You will still pay the same percentage increase as everyone else.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

I’m headed to Florida next week (from VA) for the first race of our Nitro Oval Series. It will be in the Daytona International Speedway. I have a guy at work from that area and he said the gas down there is over 4 bucks a gallon. I’m looking at the fuel expense being the biggest part of our trip.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

Xray I'm just busting balls dude. 


SuperXRAY said:


> I hear you, but really the question is completely unrelated to your post. Whether people need to invest in more efficient cars is irrelevant of how fuel prices affect one's ability to attend races.


My point is you will be effected by gas prices more if you drive a vehicle getting 18 mpg than one getting 37 mpg. So it's VERY relevant.



SuperXRAY said:


> I think you are settling for medicrocy by having a car that gets around 30mpg, as there are many cars out there that get or can get 45+, so why haven't you bought one?


I haven't bought one because I am perfectly fine with gas prices now. You won't see me complaining about gas prices. I think it could be alot worse like I said. 
I'm outta this one, you post, you win, lmFao. lifes to short.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

McLin said:


> I have a guy at work from that area and he said the gas down there is over 4 bucks a gallon.


now that i would be complaining about! daayum!


----------



## Racer 06082 (Jul 17, 2006)

Tommy, gas has not risen up here yet as it has in other parts of the country. Hang on it will be over $4.00 by summer. where i work in West springfield mass a gallon is still 3.11. I saw it at 3.06 down the road. So for me fuel cost has not taken the hit as some others hav in other parts of the country. Sitll costs 65.00 to fill it up and I get about 475 miles to a tank when its all highway.
DAMN its gonna cost 8 bucks to cut my grass each week.


----------



## charger01 (Oct 17, 2006)

Gas prices suck, that's for sure! I have heard from some people that they are getting new cars to save on gas, but in reality they are saving $ 700-900 a year by spending $15,000-20,000 on a new car! I can't see the logic in that!


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I am fortunate to have a 1/18th scale track within 15 minutes. So I race their on Tuesday nights. I race Saturday night on 1/10th oval in winter and 1/10th off road in summer that track is 1 hour drive. For Saturday night I am now car pooling with another guy. That helps. Local price for unleaded is $3.49 today. This summer may need to re-evaluate the number of races I attend as it seems certain gas will be at least $4.00.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Before I even read the posts after my initial one, I wanted to apologize to Tommygun for over-reacting. I went a little overboard with my post. I'm sorry.


----------



## pmsimkins (Nov 4, 2004)

SuperXRAY said:


> So, let's see, I made around $32k that summer cutting grass while attending High School, with no employees.


Hmmmmmmm I think I'll call BS on that.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Call it what you will, I guess? What's you calling it BS got to do with gas prices? Take it to PM's if you wish to discuss it.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

It's all good. No need to apologize.


----------



## pmsimkins (Nov 4, 2004)

SuperXRAY said:


> Call it what you will, I guess? What's you calling it BS got to do with gas prices? Take it to PM's if you wish to discuss it.


Your PMs were hilarious. Thanks for brightening my day by wasting your time providing such in depth proof of something when I was clearly just busting your chops.

FYI though.......
26 weeks is actually 6 months, while "summer" is only 3 months, so technically I was right and it was BS! HA 

If only engineering paid the bills like lawn mowing apparently could there'd be no worries about gas prices for me!!!

(I'm busting your chops again, so try not to have a coronary this time)


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Pat and Tommy... you guys kill me...

I sold a kidney, and now work a second job selling lemonade. That takes care of my tire bill for the year...


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry it turned into something other than the topic here guys. I'm done, everyone have a great day!  I guess I'll take my grass clippings to the compost!


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

I saw this thread and quit my job and bought a bigger truck that gets 6 miles to the gallon and a new lawn mower. I figured who gives a crap about gas prices when I will be making $10,000 a month mowing grass!!! lol


----------



## pmsimkins (Nov 4, 2004)

Don't tease him you'll get a PM barage!


----------



## gindlmi (Feb 23, 2007)

brian0525 said:


> I saw this thread and quit my job and bought a bigger truck that gets 6 miles to the gallon and a new lawn mower. I figured who gives a crap about gas prices when I will be making $10,000 a month mowing grass!!! lol


Funny Stuff Right There!


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I just happened to be in Houston for a few months and even with gas here about $3.20 a gallon I will gladly drive 50 miles to decent track.

Now ponder this. Houston has tollways and beltways. On Average it is $1.50 per toll and the tolls are spaced out about 3 miles apart in some places. That means it cost $0.50 a mile plus my $0.47 operating cost per a mile to drive my car. (Insurance, Gas, Oil Changes, Car Payment)

I stay off the Toll-Roads just for that reason alone. I know it is only $9 a day I save, but over a week that savings rang from $50 to $100 depending on what I am doing. 

Other Ways I found to say money for RACING
I also stopped eating out but started eating mirowave popcorn more...
Closed up my house, and moved in with my parents. Sucks no cable...I spoiled myself.
Put shoes on my wifes feet and sent her to work, no bare-foot and prego at my home
Take 2 min showers, I may smell more......like MONEY!

I know, I may sound selfish and sexist, but RACING is RACING


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ralf said:


> Better think about that diesel, dielsel fuel is almost a dollar a gallon higher than regular gas around here....


Yeah, I know, but with the mileage they are capable of getting, you may still come out. They can even be fun to drive if the car makers would ever bring the technology they already have to the marketplace. No reason at all why this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvKYUM5NkWk

couldn't be sold in the US and elsewhere :thumbsup:


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*i think everything going up has affected my racing habits, everywhere we look increases except the paycheck*


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

The closest carpet track is 6 miles away,and I race there twice a week. However, the closest dirt oval is 45 miles away and only runs in the summer.I prefer dirt oval, however, after losing carpet ovals in the past, I feel I should support the carpet one. And of course,they run the same night.The good news is the new hauler gets 23 mpg, the bad news is the NYS Thruway has raised it's tolls.
As for getting a lawn mower and cutting grass for extra cash, I don't even like cutting my own!


----------

